# Azorieblue - Derbyshire based roaster



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

Ok so I stumbled across these beans at a local market yesterday and thought I'd give them a try as they are local to where I used to live in South Derbyshire (Melbourne) and I have to say their Brazilian beans are an absolute delight. I will be buying them on a regular basis seeing as he visits the local farmers market on a monthly basis (Wirksworth if any one is ever nearby in Matlock when it is on)

The slogan on the packaging is 'coffee that's smoother than a tiger in a tuxedo' and it is certainly fitting.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Do you know anything about these guys?

I had a look at their website and it's vague to say the least. If they're happy to mostly do commercial sales and farmers markets it's fine, but they're going to need to revamp it if they want to make headway into a crowded and increasingly well informed domestic market. No mention of whether they roast and post on the same day, just the words roasted fresh, which sometimes means they're sat on a shelf for weeks ( I'm looking at you Garraways ) and no info that I can see on altitude, processing method, roast style, or region within Brazil they're from.

It's a shame because I haven't had a Brazilian that's been to my liking for a while but for some reason I feel like I'm missing out and should try a couple more.


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

I don't have any info I'm afraid just a bag of beans that I'm really impressed with.

Maybe drop them an email via the website, but from what I can gather they have been around for quite a few years so they must be doing something right.

He does quite a few of the local monthly farmers markets so I guess they have a good customer base locally.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

They only sell in kilos but they're cheap, so if I can get my mate to go halves I'll give them a whirl. Cheers for the heads up. Most decent beans now seem to start from about £8.50 for a 250g bag and with me having a Dog and Hat sub, I need to try and find a cheap supply of beans for any extra I buy just at the moment.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Why would anyone want 6 kilos of coffee ground ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Why would anyone want 6 kilos of coffee ground ?


Gritting paths when it's snowing?


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> Why would anyone want 6 kilos of coffee ground ?


Really crap cafes that don't care about grinding fresh. Round our way all the little cafes at garden centres and in country parks buy in massive bags of already stale, cheap commodity coffee. I little bit of me dies inside every time I see it, especially when they've got no control over the grind and it gushes out in about 12 seconds.

What's even more depressing is seeing people praising their coffee telling them it's better than McDonalds. Just take me out to the pasture and shoot me.

I've no idea personally whether these are good beans or not but one thing is for sure, they'd be a lot better if they were freshly ground.


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Why would anyone want 6 kilos of coffee ground ?


Maybe to use as a shower scrub

not only that but who in the right mind would stand there and grind 6kg


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Diggy87 said:


> Maybe to use as a shower scrub
> 
> not only that but who in the right mind would stand there and grind 6kg


With the proper roastery bag grinders, that only takes around 30 seconds


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

cold war kid said:


> They only sell in kilos but they're cheap, so if I can get my mate to go halves I'll give them a whirl. Cheers for the heads up. Most decent beans now seem to start from about £8.50 for a 250g bag and with me having a Dog and Hat sub, I need to try and find a cheap supply of beans for any extra I buy just at the moment.


Yes I'd say they were reasonably priced. They were £6 for a 250g bag from the stall, or £4 if purchased with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

cold war kid said:


> Really crap cafes that don't care about grinding fresh. Round our way all the little cafes at garden centres and in country parks buy in massive bags of already stale, cheap commodity coffee. I little bit of me dies inside every time I see it, especially when they've got no control over the grind and it gushes out in about 12 seconds.
> 
> What's even more depressing is seeing people praising their coffee telling them it's better than McDonalds. Just take me out to the pasture and shoot me.
> 
> I've no idea personally whether these are good beans or not but one thing is for sure, they'd be a lot better if they were freshly ground.


Really crap cafe's dont care where they get there coffee from.

Some roasters just wouldnt do it for a cafe, as they try and control how their coffee is presented to people.


----------

